# The Protein Scandal Report: BY Wade McNutt, ALL NEED TO READ THIS, LIKE RIGHT NOW!!!



## blackzerot14 (Sep 29, 2005)

Dear BLACKZ

I've been working hard all week finishing my most 
controversial report ever... 

It will change everything you thought you knew about 
protein... You'll be shocked and disgusted with the 
underground scandal that's going on in bodybuilding 

Trust me, a lot of people are going to be furious 
once they read this. 

You're also seeing this before anyone else. Only 1000 
Freaky Reader

............  WHEN YOU READ THIS YOUR GOING TO BE MAD  


HERE'S THE WEBSITE..
http://www.proteinbreakthrough.com/Protein Scandal Report.pdf 


--------------------

How Serious Are You About Gaining Muscle

I have no affiliation/information regarding illegal substances, LOL
[email protected]


----------



## MR .T (Sep 30, 2005)

Is this a real study or an ad?
ads are usualy bull.


----------



## blackzerot14 (Sep 30, 2005)

This Is A Real Study Bro....
It Just Came Out Today............. I Know Wade


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 30, 2005)

all garbage bro.......just someone tryin to plug their hemp protein and score some cash


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 30, 2005)

blackzerot14 said:
			
		

> This Is A Real Study Bro....
> It Just Came Out Today............. I Know Wade



and no...it didnt just come out today...someone posted this same thing over on another board a few days ago and it didn't hold up.  just like it wont here


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 30, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> and no...it didnt just come out today...someone posted this same thing over on another board a few days ago and it didn't hold up.  just like it wont here



you tell em wolfevh. looks like bs to me.
99.9% of bodybuilders are expereinceing this and I have never heard of it. ya right.


----------



## blackzerot14 (Sep 30, 2005)

OK big guy just take a min.......why are you so def just came out really today bro or mod so that has nothing to do with it at all... the thing is do you think it could be true that it, so clam down, lol





			
				wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> and no...it didnt just come out today...someone posted this same thing over on another board a few days ago and it didn't hold up.  just like it wont here


----------



## Little Man (Sep 30, 2005)

i think it looks like a sales add to me. yes im sure its not the exact quantities of protein that shakes say they are but i dont live off them and use them for my main source of protein either...


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 30, 2005)

blackzerot14 said:
			
		

> OK big guy just take a min.......why are you so def just came out really today bro or mod so that has nothing to do with it at all... the thing is do you think it could be true that it, so clam down, lol



i have no idea what this statement means, or what you're trying to say.  you come on and make this your first post.  what are we supposed to think???


----------



## big o (Sep 30, 2005)

Sounds like a crackerhead to me....


----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Sep 30, 2005)

blackzerot14 said:
			
		

> OK big guy just take a min.......why are you so def just came out really today bro or mod so that has nothing to do with it at all... the thing is do you think it could be true that it, so clam down, lol


WTF did you just say?


----------



## steve0085 (Oct 6, 2005)

I just read this one.  It must be true, if it weren't true than why would this site be selling something????  Hemp protein??? I've heard of eating weed, but not like that.


----------



## l3i0hazard (Oct 6, 2005)

After glancing at the first page I suspected it may be an ad. Then I saw the second page and my scam sense went off and so I immediately checked the last few pages to see what they were selling. Now if there wasn't anything being sold I would have went back to the top and read the thing - but they are selling something in a report...not legit...sorry.


----------



## l3i0hazard (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok I couldn't resist - I had to go read it...it's a big insult to peoples intelligence and a big joke at the same time. The ad says that whey protein causes instestinal toxemia and that is the reason behind the "bloated belly" look in bodybuilders. I'm sure this has nothing to do with intestinal growth from using high amounts of GH. It also says that all protiens are garbage - except the one they are selling! Imagine that! 

Oh here is another good one - the "gorilla factor" it rationalizes that gorillas are so muscular because they are vegetarians and "They're all eating truckloads of chlorophyll and high amounts of fiber" And guess what! The protein they sell has a lot of chlorophyll so what - if you eat a "truckload" of chlorophyll like a gorilla then what? You won't look like a vegetarian who doesn't consume a lot of protein? 

Wow, I'm pissed off now but not for the reasons the ad wanted me to be...

*The Real Protein Scandal* is that you don't need to comsume protien powder at all and not at the levels the protein companies suggest. 0.6g-1.2g of protein per kilogram of body wieght. So at 200lbs 90g is plenty (except when I juice then I kick it up 25%-50% and even at 1.5g per kg it's still only 135grams of protein a day. I get protien from meat(chicken,fish,beef) mostly as well as milk and eggs which are unprocessed and more bioavailable.

I have not seen any difference in performance in the gym or wieght loss aside from when I come off the sauce. I've never been stronger and I've been clean for a few months now - so I have proven to myself that I don't need the insane amounts of protein that I used to take because of the protein companies...


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 6, 2005)

We just talked about protein in my dietitian class today. the teacher claims there pretty much usless. she says your body wont absorb them as much as with real whole foods. i believed that part but after a workout I figure there better because of faster absorbtion. they work for me thats all I care about


----------



## steve0085 (Oct 6, 2005)

Any nutritionist or dietician you go to will say that more than a gram per pound is way too much for even a bodybuilder.  If all I ate was 190 grams a day i'd be losing muscle like crazy.


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 6, 2005)

I know and the thing is its worse when the teacher is a girl. she probably has no idea about bodybuilding. guys and gals are extremely different.


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 6, 2005)

We did a diet analysis on our diets and the teacher said if its over 3000 calories then its messed up. I told her mine would be around 4500 and protein would be like 500% of regular DV.


----------



## l3i0hazard (Oct 8, 2005)

By performing BUN and albumin tests they can actually determine how much protein is not being used. So if you want to score really high on these tests, specifically the albumin test, just eat a ton of protein and the excess your body can't use is excreted via the urine. This is how they determined what a bodybuilder could actually utilize. Protein synthesis was highest after a workout.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 10, 2005)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> We did a diet analysis on our diets and the teacher said if its over 3000 calories then its messed up. I told her mine would be around 4500 and protein would be like 500% of regular DV.



I would have loved to have been in that class when you told her that.  I bet she had a funny look on her face.


----------



## ben johnson (Nov 10, 2005)

in general what do u all go by for determining the amount of protein intake for yourself???


----------



## steve0085 (Nov 10, 2005)

I've had good success of 1.5 grams per pound.  I aim for 2 g per lb., but usually fall short.  the worst that can happen is that you eat a little too much and your body uses the excess for energy or you piss it out.


----------



## tee (Nov 10, 2005)

LOL, that info looks like that typical BS Elite uses to get newbies to buy their shit.


----------



## mrxplosive (Nov 10, 2005)

If nothing else I got a good laugh. Hey bro, the product you are selling is shit, or you wouldn't be resorting to the same bullshit advertising that the "report" started off bashing. Hypocrit selling shit. That's you bro.


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 13, 2005)

I've got to hurry. Only 6 more bodybuilders are allowed to join.







I guess he doesn't know that vegetable sources of protein don't contain complete amino acid profiles, only meat, egg and dairy sources do.


----------



## Cannons (Nov 16, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I've got to hurry. Only 6 more bodybuilders are allowed to join.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course not.  He was banking on the hopes that we were just a bunch of meatheads dying to try the next new thing to get big.  Another lame pencil neck who believes in the stereotype that bodybuilders have pea brains.  HA,HA, whos the fool now! LOL!


----------



## oakraider1 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well erase this shit hes not a sponser right!!


----------



## Zaven (Nov 18, 2005)

l3i0hazard said:
			
		

> By performing BUN and albumin tests they can actually determine how much protein is not being used. So if you want to score really high on these tests, specifically the albumin test, just eat a ton of protein and the excess your body can't use is excreted via the urine. This is how they determined what a bodybuilder could actually utilize. Protein synthesis was highest after a workout.


actually the majority of protein that is left over after it is synthesized is stored as fat......that's why too much protein can cause major fat gains...and in men it goes right to our midsection because as we get older fat storage becomes more localized in the belly...


----------

